# Drahthaar



## Ducky07 (Nov 29, 2018)

Does anyone have any experience with a Drahthaar? I’ve had labs my whole life and have read and researched about them but looking for insight from an owner thanks


----------



## NCMTNHunter (Dec 1, 2018)

A friend of mine has one after having labs his whole life. It is a little over 2 now. When it was younger he would make comments about it not being a lab.  He didn’t feel like it was catching on as fast as a lab would. I asked him the other day how the dog was coming along and he said he is really really happy with him.


----------



## Ducky07 (Dec 2, 2018)

Thanks for the input I’ve only been around one and it was nothing like a lab there’s going to be some adjusting I’m sure the breeder said the same thing about them not being a lab


----------



## baddave (Dec 2, 2018)

good luck w/ a new drahthaar.. i've seen them in hunt test but i can't judge a breed by 1 dog .. i'm thinking about a different breed next time myself .. that one in my avatar is a real sweetheart and  I know it's GOT to go down hill from her. i mean words can't explain how great she's been


----------



## drahthaar (Dec 5, 2018)

Ducky07, I just got a second and have no regrets. What part of the state are you located?

They are so flexible. The little brown girl is only 11 months and pointed wild grouse and Huns, retrieved ducks, and blood tracked a wounded elk in montana this season.  She'll do 20 miles in a pheasant day or sit quietly at the base of deer stand for 3 hours.  The male killed a coon on a pheasant hunt and then a day later sat with his tail wagging while a buddies 2 year old son climbed in his crate and pulled his ears/poked his eyes.


----------



## Ducky07 (Dec 5, 2018)

Thanks for the reply I live in south Ms now my family still lives in  GA. Where did you get your dogs?  I’ve done a lot of research and I really think this is going to be the dog for us! We duck hunt, deer hunt, coon hunt and We also have kids so we need something kid friendly


----------



## Mexican Squealer (Dec 5, 2018)

I have hunted with this one since she was old enough to have a duck in her mouth and have been thoroughly impressed. She is 3 now and is amazing. Belongs to my good friend. Definitely got me thinking about getting one for myself.


----------



## trad bow (Dec 6, 2018)

I just recently bought a GSP puppy after going back and forth between the two breeds. The only reason I went with the shorthair was I didn’t know if the heavy coat would cause problems in the Ga heat during dove season. That was the only reason and I couldn’t get a consensus from breeders on that. That may turn out to be a nonissue so I may still get one next year and use the GSP for early season hunts. 
Jeff


----------



## Ducky07 (Dec 6, 2018)

The hair was a concern for me also it gets hot and humid down here but the breeder said he hunts his dogs all over the country from Texas hog hunts to Canada duck hunting and never had an issue with the heat or the cold


----------



## drahthaar (Dec 6, 2018)

Trad, the DDs definitely retain more heat than a GSP.  I let mine hunt hunt the dove opener this year and he was fine - about 97F in Mennonite land - but he didn't get to run around and do across section retrieves like normal.  I have found that the DDs temperature range is about like that of labs - but obviously both breeds have lots of variance within.

Ducky, my recent pup is from Dan Alexander in Fitzgerald, GA.  I'm extremely happy and have seen several good litters from him recently. Give him a call - not sure if I can post a link but you should be able to find his kennel website easily - vom Freda Haus.  I'll be coming through Poplarville in the next month or two, let me know if that's close and I'll show off my dogs.  The only warning I'll give, and you've probably already read this, is that they are cat killers.  If there is a cat in the household you might need to rethink.


----------



## Ducky07 (Dec 6, 2018)

Thanks I’ll give him a call as far as cats we have a rat terrier that keeps the strays out of the yard so that won’t be a problem thanks for your replys I’d love to check out your dogs I’ll definitely keep in touch


----------



## nrh0011 (Dec 8, 2018)

Everyone I know that has one loves it and isn't afraid to tell you about it. I'm getting a male draaht pup out of Briar Ridge kennels in SOuth Carolina. Supposed to pick him up in about 5 weeks. I can't wait


----------



## Ducky07 (Jun 22, 2019)

Well guys my pup should be ready for me to pick up in 4-5 more weeks I can’t wait I’ll post pictures when I pick him up and keep update on how training goes


----------



## trad bow (Jun 22, 2019)

I still plan on adding a Dratharr after first of year. My son-in-law just got a male puppy from Dan Alexander and I’m impressed with the pups athletic ability at his young age.


----------



## Ducky07 (Jun 22, 2019)

I’ve seen several different pups and they have all impressed me at how fast they are learning I raised my own quail in preparation of bringing my pup home they are in a flight pen and flighting great we’ve also got a yard full of rabbits now so that will give me another way of training him I’m looking forward to training to say the least


----------



## buckpasser (Jul 13, 2019)

I guess I’m a little late to the party, but I wanted to add some personal experience to the thread. I grew up boat duck hunting, dove hunting, Kansas pheasant hunting, deer hunting and just generally goofing off with my Dads DDs. He had three from the time I was ten until I was grown. The first was about as standard as they come for looks and amazing. The second was on the small side and very much wirehaired. He was the best hunting dog and family member I’ve ever seen. The third was very large and my least favorite, but even he was a good dog. I have a Boykin now that reminds me most of them. Anyway, I don’t see many around but I think they are an amazing breed capable of literally anything you could expect from a dog and maybe some things you’d expect from a person!  Daddy got his from a breeder in Illinois, Mike Shell. I’d highly recommend him assuming he’s still in the game.


----------



## drahthaar (Aug 12, 2019)

Yep, Mike is still making new dogs - and good ones.


----------

